# Stretching question - can I over do it?



## Lynch (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey all,

First post on the forums, here is my question...

I do Tae Kwon Do, and at the moment I am doing the stretching routines from Sang H. Kim's "Ultimate Flexibility" DVD (which is very good). I want to do the routines on a daily basis, but my question is, would it be advisable to do one of the stretch routines, which last around 20 minutes, cool down, then go to my TKD class an hour or so later? 

There is obviously more stretching involved in my class, and I am worried that doing the stretching routine at home, cooling down, then doing more stretching later on in the class may cause injury.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 15, 2012)

Just stay within your flexibility range and you should be alright. Don't try to push past what your body is telling you.


----------



## Buka (Mar 15, 2012)

seasoned said:


> Just stay within your flexibility range and you should be alright. Don't try to push past what your body is telling you.



Asked. Answered. (nice)


----------

